# [.htaccess] - Ordner ausschließen



## _Robin_ (26. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe einige mod_rewrite regeln angelegt, will aber nun, dass nicht alle ordner davon betroffen sind. ich will z.b. den ordner "backend" und "webalizer" ausschließen. Hat eventuell jemand eine Idee? Ich danke im voraus !

RewriteRule ^(de|en)/site/(.*).html$ site.php?site=$2						[QSA,L]
RewriteRule ^(de|en)/newsletter/([a-zA-Z0-9]+)/([0-9]+)/ newsletter_show.php?newsletter_key=$2&user_id=$3	[QSA,L]
RewriteRule ^(de|en)/(newsletter|callback|news|file|black_list|search_request)/$ $2.php	[QSA,L]
RewriteRule ^(de|en)/(agency|press|customer)/(.*)\.html$ /$2.php?page=$3		[QSA,L]
RewriteRule ^(de|en)/([a-zA-Z0-9_-]+)\.html$ /$2.php							[QSA,L]
RewriteRule ^(de|en)/([a-zA-Z0-9_-]+)\.php$ /$2.php							[QSA,L]
RewriteRule ^(de|en)/(.*) /$2							[QSA,L]

Gruß Sebastian


----------

